# ödland



## shambler (15. Juli 2007)

wie komm ich als horlder ins ödland? ohne key? durch die brennende steppe?


----------



## Monolith (15. Juli 2007)

Arathihochland -> Wetlands (Achtung Allianzgebiet!) -> Ödland
Durch die Brennende Steppe geht es aber auch.

Noch eine Frage, wieso sollte man einen Key benötigen?
Und wieso schreibst du es in das Berufe-Forum?


----------



## shambler (15. Juli 2007)

berufe forum`? weil der drachenlederer-guru im ödland sitzt

also beim loch modan komm ich nicht durch, weil der vor dem tunnel einen schlüssel verlangt.. und in der brennenden steppe hab ich auch das ganze gebirge nach einem durchgang abgesucht - vergeblich


hab nützliche infos gefunden.. danke:

http://forum3.ingame.de/wow/showthread.php...goto=nextoldest


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. Juli 2007)

shambler schrieb:


> berufe forum`? weil der drachenlederer-guru im ödland sitzt
> 
> also beim loch modan komm ich nicht durch, weil der vor dem tunnel einen schlüssel verlangt.. und in der brennenden steppe hab ich auch das ganze gebirge nach einem durchgang abgesucht - vergeblich
> hab nützliche infos gefunden.. danke:
> ...



Tunnel mit Schlüssel für Loch Mordan nach Ödland? Welches WoW spielst du denn? 

Vom Loch Mordan gibts Westlich einen Durchgang der an Uldaman vorbeiführt und da braucht man deffinitiv keinen Schlüssel für. Wenn du zum Drachenleder willst solltest aber auch Lvl.-Angemessen im Ödland gewesen sein und deinen Flugpunkt gesichert haben. die Q. sind easy.


----------



## razaik (22. Juli 2007)

da geht´s zum Ödland. glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guernica (23. Juli 2007)

shambler schrieb:


> berufe forum`? weil der drachenlederer-guru im ödland sitzt
> 
> also beim loch modan komm ich nicht durch, weil der vor dem tunnel einen schlüssel verlangt.. und in der brennenden steppe hab ich auch das ganze gebirge nach einem durchgang abgesucht - vergeblich
> hab nützliche infos gefunden.. danke:
> ...



Der Tunnel führt in die Sengende Schlucht ;-)


----------



## SonGokuKid (23. Juli 2007)

razaik schrieb:


> da geht´s zum Ödland. glaub ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist der Durchgang zum Ödland.^^


----------

